# Modifiers RT, LT and 50 after ICD-10 implementation



## dparker19 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has heard whether modifiers which indicate laterality will still be required after ICD-10 is implemented.  ICD-10 codes will now indicate if the conditon exists on the left, right, or bilaterally.  Does CPT have any plans to do away with those modifiers?  Will there possibly still be situations where the RT, LT, or 50 modifiers will still be necessary because the diagnosis code does not indicate laterality?  I am assuming we will report laterality by both the ICD-10 codes as well as the modifiers and we will need to pay careful attention to ensure the information matches up and doesn't contradict.  If you have any articles or information regarding this issue would you kindly send me a link to this information. Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2013)

There are no announced plans at this time to delete the anatomic or the 50 modifier.  The dx codes will indicate lt or rt or bilateral condition and the modifiers will indicate lt rt or bilateral procedure, and yes you must make sure they match


----------



## dparker19 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

